# Happy 2nd birthday, Piggles!!



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

I can't believe my little boy is already 2!! Happy birthday sweet Piggy!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Awwww, happy birthday, Pig!  I love his pictures and his little hat! And that he seems to have decided he posed long enough by the last couple pictures. :lol:


----------



## phoenix1964 (Jan 23, 2014)

Love it! his face tells you exactly what he thinks of all the pictures!! And his walking away when he's had enough! Too cute! It's like he's saying "No cake? I'm outta here!"


----------



## Teddi4211 (Apr 30, 2014)

He's adorable! Happy Birthday to you Piggles!


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

Love the pictures!


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks! I picked up some asparagus and raspberries to give him tonight as a special treat.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

He didn't like his raspberry. 

But asparagus is his absolute favorite, so he gobbled that down!

I realized I may have gotten too attached when he didn't like his raspberry and I got worried that he wouldn't have a good birthday because I picked a treat he didn't like. Maybe I need more time with actual people... 

Yay! Asparagus!








Raspberry? Screw you, I'm goin' back to sleep...


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

> I got worried that he wouldn't have a good birthday because I picked a treat he didn't like.


...I may have had a similar experience earlier this year...

Happy birthday, Piglet! Not-so-tiny friend snarfed a mealworm in honour of your special night, and covered enough mileage on his wheel that I suspect he was trying to run down across the border to join the party.

(With no stories of glitter or hundred dollar bill mishaps, it sounds like Piglet has outgrown his rambunctious youth!)


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

abbys said:


> I realized I may have gotten too attached when he didn't like his raspberry and I got worried that he wouldn't have a good birthday because I picked a treat he didn't like.


:lol: Reasons you're awesome! He's not alone, Lily just smashed raspberries (and all other berries) into her liners to show me what she thought of them. Glad he enjoyed his asparagus!


----------



## Aether (Nov 18, 2013)

*dies from cuteness overload* Happy Birthday Piglet!!! xD


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Happy Birthday!! He's such a cutie!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Happy birthday! Love the pictures


----------

